# Can i use a Hydroponic led light



## L.corteil (Jun 16, 2012)

The hydroponic Center on the industrial estate near my work is updating it light units and I enquired about buying on of there old led panels I can get them for £17 

They are a mix of red and blue LEDs 
I was wondering had anyone ever used hydroponic LEDs on there planted aquarium and is it worth buying?


----------



## sdav834 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would think they would be suitable as I am using a hydroponic T5 for my tank and it works wonderfully.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

It should grow the plants but check out how it looks over a tank of water, colors might be off.


----------

